# Utiliser time capsule comme ftp



## TheMafioso (31 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,


Je viens d'acquérir une Time Capsule 500gb, qui me sert actuellement à faire des backup avec time Machine, ainsi que de la mise en réseau local de divers fichiers sous Mac et Windows. Je chercherais un moyen de rendre accessible ma time capsule à distance, à la manière d'un ftp, et pouvoir télécharger depuis n'importe ou, les fichiers présents sur ma time capsule.

Je précise que j'aimerais y accéder depuis Mac et WIndows.

Existe-il un moyen? J'ai réussi à créer un serveur AFP en ouvrant les ports dans mon routeur, sympa, mais le afp ne passe pas sous windows... Existe-il un "client" afp pour windows? Ou n'importe quel autre moyen de partager ma time capsule sur le net...


----------



## TheMafioso (1 Avril 2009)

UP! Un peu d'aide svp


----------



## iSchamber (5 Avril 2009)

Si je ne m'abuse, on peut y accéder avec "Back To My Mac". Mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution pour le faire fonctionner ...
:-(


----------



## vg93179 (5 Avril 2009)

Avec un abonnement mobile me, mettant le logiciel de la borne a jour, il y a maintenant la possibilité de mettre son identifiant mobile me, et donc de voir la borne son disque dur à distance dans la liste des ordis partagés. 


Sinon, avec une ip fixe,  et en accédant à cette ip à distance via "aller à", ou un logiciel de ftp, le disque dur doit  être visible une fois les identifiants (mot de passe) entrés.


----------



## iSchamber (5 Avril 2009)

vg93179 a dit:


> Avec un abonnement mobile me, mettant le logiciel de la borne a jour, il y a maintenant la possibilité de mettre son identifiant mobile me, et donc de voir la borne son disque dur à distance dans la liste des ordis partagés.
> 
> 
> Sinon, avec une ip fixe,  et en accédant à cette ip à distance via "aller à", ou un logiciel de ftp, le disque dur doit  être visible une fois les identifiants (mot de passe) entrés.



C'est ce que j'ai fais. Mais je ne sais pas comment aller sur "Retour Vers Mon Mac". Aucune nouvelle icône dans le finder ...


----------



## vg93179 (5 Avril 2009)

iSchamber a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fais. Mais je ne sais pas comment aller sur "Retour Vers Mon Mac". Aucune nouvelle icône dans le finder ...




Rien dans la liste des ordis partagés, dans la colonne de gauche de toutes les fenêtres ouvertes dans le finder ?
Il faut au préalable entrer tes identifiants mobile me dans les prefs systemes sur l'ordi sur lequel tu veux accéder à ta borne bien sur.


----------



## iSchamber (5 Avril 2009)

En fait, pour l'instant, j'essaie de mon ordi, c'est sûrement pour ça ...


----------



## vg93179 (5 Avril 2009)

iSchamber a dit:


> En fait, pour l'instant, j'essaie de mon ordi, c'est sûrement pour ça ...



hein hein hein


----------



## yiorgos (28 Octobre 2010)

as tu trouvé la solution à ton problem ?

J'essai egalement d'acceder à ma TC depuis un poste windows, mais je n'y arrive pas ...


----------



## cedd42 (29 Octobre 2010)

yiorgos a dit:


> as tu trouvé la solution à ton problem ?
> 
> J'essai egalement d'acceder à ma TC depuis un poste windows, mais je n'y arrive pas ...




As tu trouvé la solution?


----------



## yiorgos (29 Octobre 2010)

j'ai des pistes avec le samba pour windows....


----------

